

Show HN: Location Aware Names – A universal location address - roberdam
http://ubicate.me

======
roberdam
Location Aware Names can be used to solve problems for: Astronomers, the
worldbank, victims of a flood, african villagers , the united nations
geographical names program, photographers, and maybe also for you.

Astronomers and Scientist : [http://ubicate.me/moon](http://ubicate.me/moon)

The WorldBank:

"50% or more of the city streets in these countries have no names or
addresses, and the problem is particularly acute in the poorest neighborhoods.
This creates a worrisome predicament for urban services. With no system of
street coordinates and no baseline information, how do you find your way
around a constantly growing city? How do you dispatch ambulances, firemen, and
law enforcement personnel quickly? How do you send mail and messages to
private homes? How do you locate urban facilities and infrastructure ? How do
you pinpoint breakdowns in water,electricity, and telephone systems? How do
you improve on-site collection of water and electricity bills? How do you set
up an efficient local tax system?"

[http://siteresources.worldbank.org/CMUDLP/Resources/461753-1...](http://siteresources.worldbank.org/CMUDLP/Resources/461753-1160058503655/Street_Addressing_Manual.pdf?resourceurlname=Street_Addressing_Manual.pdf)

African Villager with no Address: [http://ubicate.me/BEPABIG-
BONAZAS](http://ubicate.me/BEPABIG-BONAZAS)

United Nations Group of Experts on Geographical Names: " The United Nations
Conference on the standardization of geographical names, convened every five
years, continues to provide a forum:

to encourage national and international geographical names standardization; to
promote the international dissemination of nationally standardized
geographical names information; and to adopt single romanization systems for
the conversion of each non-Roman writing system to the Roman alphabet."
[http://unstats.un.org/unsd/geoinfo/UNGEGN/mandate.html](http://unstats.un.org/unsd/geoinfo/UNGEGN/mandate.html)

